# ext keyboard & excel



## kle ineaap (Apr 3, 2008)

my new bluetooth apple keyboard doens't seem to function well in excell.
In fact I can't use the num pad on the right of the keyboard.

Anybody have an idea what I cando?

Thanks


----------



## Jolt (Apr 3, 2008)

On your keyboard is there a 'clear' button above the 7 num pad key on your keyboard? If there is - this is your num lock button...even though it doesn't say it is...


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

I've never had issues with mine. What version of Excel?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The Mac OS ignores the number lock. You can push it all you want, but it doesn't change anything. The only thing that I can think of is that it has the wrong keyboard layout set, or in other words, it is using a keyboard layout for a different keyboard. I'd open the system preferences and goto the International pane. There will be a list in there showing different keyboard layouts, it'd be a list of flags. Not knowing what exact keyboard you are using, language and version of the OS (as there isn't any such thing as OS X 11,4). Like for me, I'd make sure that there is a check next to the USA extended, as that is the kind of keyboard that has the number pad on it.


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

That's what I was thinking Sinclair, but, couldn't check it since I'm at work. That should be it though, especially if it's a Mac keyboard.


----------

